
Inside the Secret Building That's Bringing Cell Service To NYC's Subway - pavel_lishin
http://gizmodo.com/inside-the-secret-building-thats-bringing-cell-service-1592846616
======
beastoftraal
I find it interesting that for an article that states multiple times about the
"undisclosed" location of this facility it shows rooftop pictures that, for
someone who knows the area, would make identifying the location easy.

